# Geese



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone know anything about baby geese ? We have four white goslings and one of them came to us with a eye condition. She seems blind but not totally.
She gets around , eats , drinks and is growing just fine. She is the same size as the other ones too. She isn't having any problems otherwise. We notified the place we had gotten them from but received no answers from them yet. The lady who answered the phone was rather rude , she didn't know anything about the geese obviously and she said she would notify the "boss" for us and he would get back to us. We sent pictures of the baby's eyes as well.
Im posting here hoping someone can offer some help for this little girl.
Here are the pictures of her eyes. I will get pictures of one of the "normal" ones eyes so you can compare. I did the menace test and I'm only getting a reaction from one side. Oh , and i watch her get around in there pen and she seems to know when she is close to the pen and i haven't seen her bump into anything. She knows where the food dish is cause i move it just to see if she can find it and she does no problem. Im wondering if its some kind of deficiency or something….hoping i can give her something and it will correct itself…..i know , a long shot if that , but one can only hope.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

yeah that eye looks like she is blind- don't know if any thing will help her. Even with one eye she should be just fine.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  Believe it or not the one eye that looks worse , is the one she seemed to have reaction to. The other eye , the better one , no reaction.
I just had them out grazing and realized that the other three left her and went off without her  But she is grazing and seems happy enough. Idk….
Im not thinking of not keeping her , just hoping there may be something I can do for her . If she is not suffering and can feed herself , I will make her life as happy as I can


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Here are the rest of the goslings. The one affected with the eye condition is the one closest to you. The close up pic is to show a normal eye of one of the other goslings. Isn't she adorable !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If NyGoatMom doesn't see this, I would PM her.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

They are very cute. Never had any eye issues with our poultry, so I can't be much help. Hopefully someone will soon!


----------



## farminhardjack (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a goose that one of my roosters spurred her in the eye and went partially blind. She is still living, gets around ok and is even sitting on a clutch of eggs!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Tricky~ Adorable goslings there  First I would assume it is some kind of infection. If she were mine, I would clean out her eye with Vetericyn spray and put antibiotic ointment in it twice a day. I would start with triple antibiotic and if there is no improvement in two days I would start another regimen. Let me know if this does not help.
Also, be sure she has a bowl/pool of water deep enough to submerge her head.

Oh, and I would do both eyes. May be hard for her to get around but try treating both at the same time. If it is too hard for her, do the worse one first.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Hi Tricky~ Adorable goslings there  First I would assume it is some kind of infection. If she were mine, I would clean out her eye with Vetericyn spray and put antibiotic ointment in it twice a day. I would start with triple antibiotic and if there is no improvement in two days I would start another regimen. Let me know if this does not help.
> Also, be sure she has a bowl/pool of water deep enough to submerge her head.
> 
> Oh, and I would do both eyes. May be hard for her to get around but try treating both at the same time. If it is too hard for her, do the worse one first.


I will try this and keep you posted ! :hug::hug::hug: Thank you Stephanie


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Karen :hug:


----------

